# 4x100 wheels to 5x100 hubs?



## campmark (Jun 29, 2009)

A buddy of mine has a set of some old BBS's he was running on his mk2 gti that he's getting rid of. I'm in need of something to run on my mk3 gti vr6 in the summer for cheap and he's letting me have them with decent tires for $75. From what I could find, the bolt pattern on the wheels are 4x100, and my hubs are 5x100 I believe...is there an adapter for this?? Hopefully some that won't cost me too much?

I'm sure this question (or very similar ones) has been asked hundreds of times but I really couldn't find an answer through Search... could be due to my unfamiliarity with this new vortex layout though


Thanks

p.s. I posted this in the Wheel and Tire forum as well but I haven't gotten a response and I'm kind of in need of a quick answer so I brought it over here


----------



## tylerlb (Jun 13, 2004)

message adaptec speedware and order adapters which would be the inverse of the ecs 4x100 hub to 5x100 wheels. It is doable

ecs 4x100 to 5x100 adapters


----------

